# Playdates/ Meetup.com



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just noticed there are 207 Havanese owners on Meetup.com looking to attend playdates and meet other Havanese owners.

SO...if anyone wants to go register and see if there is anything in their area, it looks like a great place to start!

http://havanese.meetup.com/ or http://havanese.meetup.com/about/

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There were three meetup groups in my area, but when I discovered them about two years ago, all the groups were already defunct!  Then again, we have several hundred Havs here, so I think people just started gravitating towards people & activities that they enjoyed anyway. No need to involve strangers that way.

I hope you get some good gatherings together through it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Who knows? I just accidently stumbled on the site. I already have a few Hav-friends here for get togethers, but you never know...lots of people aren't on forums and lists.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I looked at that site, it seemed more like a hook-up site, than a hav meet-up site. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use meetup.com! There are small dog groups as well as Hav groups here in NYC that use meetup.com. It's a good site to be able to find other people with similar interests... and it is not a hook up site, at least not as far as I know. :suspicious:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I did a small "meetup.com" hav/small dog meet when out of town with Henry. Only one other couple attended with their 2 cairne terriers mid-July it was not a bad turnout. Plus Henry got to hang out with dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I just noticed there are 207 Havanese owners on Meetup.com looking to attend playdates and meet other Havanese owners.
> 
> SO...if anyone wants to go register and see if there is anything in their area, it looks like a great place to start!
> 
> ...


Great idea for some! There isn't one listed in my area though.  I need to move!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I thought it may be a 'hookup' site, But I noticed that the New York Havanese group from meetup is really quite large (did you see their picture?) They have all breeds, too.

I'm glad a few of yall have had good experiences with it!

Jan, as much I love Corpus...Its in the boonies! lol, You should come in live in Virginia Beach. I'll puppysit! 

Kara


----------

